
I created a static site generator for myself - dinnu93
https://dinnu93.github.io/blog/I-created-a-static-site-generator-for-myself/
======
eesmith
I made one for myself, many years ago. They are easy to write.

It's a nuisance to maintain, I've forgotten how it works.

There are some excellent static site generators these days. At some point I'll
switch everything to one of them, and off-load the maintenance and
documentation.

~~~
dinnu93
I plan to make this one better & better just for my personal use. I also plan
to extract the common parts and publish a gem or something. Let's see where
this takes me.

~~~
eesmith
Absolutely go ahead and do it for yourself.

Just don't be surprised if the useful common parts aren't already available as
a gem or something.

~~~
dinnu93
Ok, Thanks for the support.

